# boiler swap pics



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

I changed out a couple boilers and water heater last week in an old folks home. It was the first job with my current company where I was given an apprentice and had complete control. They couldn't be without heat for the night so my project manager originally wanted to swap one boiler at a time. I didn't like this idea at all for multiple reasons so I convinced him I could prefab the boilers together and swap them both out in one day. We changed out the boilers last Wednesday and the water heater this Monday. Overall the job went pretty good and I'm happy with how it turned out. There's a few things I'd do differently next time around but every job is like that. 

Before pic









Demoed. When I took the pic we had already changed the gas and put our new manifold on the existing circ pumps. The 3rd 2" BV w/o a pump on it was for the water heater. The gas to the water heater was temporary and removed once the new indirect was installed.









Fabbing the boilers together. 









The pics are from today, 100% done with the job except for insulation which is sub'd out.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Very nice looking work. How long did the pre-fab take?


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice choice with Weil Mclain.. Looks great!! I have a question about the chimney. How is the PVC ran inside? Is the old chimney a chase for the exhaust and fresh air or did you only run the exhaust out and leave the fresh air at the base of the chimney?


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

The pre-fab(boilers, pump manifolds, air eliminator, exp. tank, ect.) took two 8 hr days. My apprentice is still pretty green(7 months in) so he's a little limited as to what I let him do. We fabbed Monday and Tuesday then swapped on Wednesday which was a 17.5 hr day. Thursday was spent finishing up the boiler and some water heater prefab. Then Monday was the WH swap and yesterday we did the condensate drain work and some mics. punch list items. I spent today by myself doing paperwork, demobing(sp?), and a few finishing touches. 

Thanks for the compliment. I went over the hours alloted for the job but my company bid it low and I've told them multiple times I won't sacrifice quality for speed.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

cityplumbing said:


> Nice choice with Weil Mclain.. Looks great!! I have a question about the chimney. How is the PVC ran inside? Is the old chimney a chase for the exhaust and fresh air or did you only run the exhaust out and leave the fresh air at the base of the chimney?


The exhausts are ran up through the existing roof caps, and the intakes are just poked straight in a couple inches.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Nikolai said:


> The exhausts are vented through the existing roof caps, and the intakes are just poked straight in a couple inches.


It shows that you put some time in on that job.. :thumbup:


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice job, I like the work done on the prefab, very nice change over.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks great. Nice job.


----------



## Keepitinthe70's (Aug 5, 2011)

You did a damn nice job, boiler work is a big part of my business nice to see some pictures of how others pipe.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Nikolai said:


> The exhausts are ran up through the existing roof caps, and the intakes are just poked straight in a couple inches.


 
Do the vent and combustion air intake piping need to terminate in the same pressure zone?


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Do the vent and combustion air intake piping need to terminate in the same pressure zone?


Sorry for the delay, I haven't been on the forums in a while. I'm not sure to be honest with you. I don't believe so, because you're allowed the run the vent through the roof and take the combustion air out the sidewall. I'll look through the manual and try and find a better answer.


----------

